# Birthday



## diamundgem (Jul 16, 2017)

Today was Jim Stewart's birthday but it didn't say so. . Probably the oldest member on the site 83


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 16, 2017)

Happy Birthday!! Hope it's a great one.


----------



## magpens (Jul 16, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Jim !!!!!


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 16, 2017)

Happy Birthday Jim !!

:cake::bananen_smilies051:resent:

Gordon


----------



## mark james (Jul 16, 2017)

Yup, was not there this AM, no slight intended!  It has appeared since.

And, I hope you have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## LouCee (Jul 16, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------

